# Attention - Channel 361 is casting WDSU from New Orleans



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

Gustav is coming and it looks as if DirecTv channel 361 is carrying WDSU so everyone can stay up to date on what is going on down there.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I can confirm this. I'm glad that DirecTV is able to pull this off.


----------



## mhking (Oct 28, 2002)

Good move on DirecTV's part...


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Watching it now. Agreed good move by D*


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Attention - Channel 361 is casting channel 6, WDSU from New Orleans


----------



## Chunkdog (Sep 1, 2008)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Attention - Channel 361 is casting channel 6, WDSU from New Orleans


I just registered so I could tell people who may have evacuated from New Orleans this information.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Kudos DirecTV!


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

This is the first time I have seen DirecTV or Dish do this. It is a great public service!

Thanks DirecTV!


----------



## ycebar (Oct 27, 2007)

thanks for the info and wtg directv


----------



## ycebar (Oct 27, 2007)

Smart move by Dtv and hopefully everyone in the gulf coast area is safe


----------



## Spazzman (Oct 8, 2006)

ycebar said:


> Smart move by Dtv and hopefully everyone in the gulf coast area is safe


further justification of my continued subscription to D*


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

Kudos to DirecTV for giving us all a little insight into what's going on down there. I'm not from NOLA but as a weather junky, this is pretty neat.

So when will it be available in HD?

(I kid, of course, but someone had to go there.) :lol:


----------



## kw2957 (Apr 5, 2008)

Yep, more truth that D* is above all the other cable/satellite providers.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

kw2957 said:


> Yep, more truth that D* is above all the other cable/satellite providers.


Absolutely! Another outstanding decision by DirecTV!! :allthumbs


----------



## JDubbs413 (Sep 4, 2007)

Someone should put this on the home page so that it attracts everyone's attention coming to DBStalk.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

JDubbs413 said:


> Someone should put this on the home page so that it attracts everyone's attention coming to DBStalk.


Just did  Thanks for the update ..


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Just tuned into channel 361.WDSU is on the air on that channel currently.
I agree with others in regards to this being a wise move by DirecTV.And the best of luck to the folks in the Gulf area that are having to deal with this event.


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

Very cool. Ch 363 is the Hurricane Information Channel.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Chunkdog said:


> I just registered so I could tell people who may have evacuated from New Orleans this information.


Welcome to the forums and best of luck in the Gulf area tonight.


----------



## Cpt Guavaberry (Oct 16, 2007)

WTG D* Still #1 in everything!!! :flag:

Prayers of safety out to those in the Gulf area in the wake of Gustov. Hopes of minimal damage.


----------



## VARTV (Dec 14, 2006)

Not sure if this is going to get shut down but it has all the feeds from NOLA. I hooked up my laptop to my 61" set and I'm able to increase the size of the vids with decent PQ...

http://www.maroonspoon.com/wx/gustav.html


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Approx. 10 minutes ago,someone on WDSU sent out a "thank you" message to DirecTV live on the air.They were thanking DirecTV for making the channel available to all of their subscribers nationwide,and in particular the folks who may not be in the New Orleans area anymore,and wanted "a taste of home".


----------



## phatmatt1215 (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow.... That's cool that D* would do that. I'm now glued to that channel.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Steve615 said:


> Approx. 10 minutes ago,someone on WDSU sent out a "thank you" message to DirecTV live on the air.They were thanking DirecTV for making the channel available to all of their subscribers nationwide,and in particular the folks who may not be in the New Orleans area anymore,and wanted "a taste of home".


They just had the D* logo up saying that "we are on D* channel 361 nation wide."

I wonder how long they can stay on the air before losing power or the satellite feed?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

They just mentioned during the newscast that DirecTV was broadcasting them nationwide. Very good move on DirecTV's part.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

The WDSU website has a link/page in regards to the Gustav coverage on DirecTV.

http://www.wdsu.com/news/17355451/detail.html


----------



## Terry K (Sep 13, 2006)

The plan is if they lose power in NOLA, they'll go to Baton Rouge and stay on the coverage


----------



## sacalait (Aug 6, 2007)

I cannot tune to 361 or 363. Neither channel # responds. Just the famous boink sound on my HR21. 

Any idea why I can't tune to these channels. 

P.S. I have already changed my channel list to "ALL" and still no success.

Edit: I know they are still broadcasting, I just checked the live stream via the internet.


----------



## FireMedic8039 (Dec 24, 2007)

Thumbs up to Directv!


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Can confirm 361 went off at about 7:20 eastern time. 363 is still on however.

Edit: Back on...


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Don't know if it is an issue at the source or not but signal was lost at roughly 7:20 eastern time. Great work bringing this channel online and hopefully they'll be able to bring it back up later.

Edit: According to the Weather Channel local power was turned off at the same time...so maybe the back up generators are just a little slow or don't have enough juice for the uplink.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Back up at 7:47. 

Great work WDSU and DirecTV.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Cpt Guavaberry said:


> WTG D* Still #1 in everything!!! :flag:
> 
> Prayers of safety out to those in the Gulf area in the wake of Gustov. Hopes of minimal damage.


+1


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

DirecTv really out did themselves on this one great job


----------



## john_fl (Aug 20, 2006)

Live TV feed from New Orleans...

http://www.wwltv.com/video/?nvid=57429&live=yes


----------



## TANK (Feb 16, 2003)

Very interesting channel with a ton of information.

Good Job WDSU

Thanks D*


----------



## tvjay (Sep 26, 2007)

If you want to watch all four of the TV news stations go to http://www.maroonspoon.com/wx/gustav.html


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

DTV management must be commended for this. 

GREAT public service. This is what true broadcasting is all about. Thank you DTV, Thank you!!!


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

Good going DTV


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

Thank you so much Directv, this is an outstanding way to keep everyone informed of the Hurricane. Also it is a touch of home for those displaced from LA. I wish everyone the best and God Bless. Again, thank you Directv.


----------



## homebase (Sep 4, 2007)

The coverage on Channel 361 is excellent. Far & away this is a shining moment for DTV! 

Great job!


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow, amazing. Directv has been doing really good with this storm, getting the message out at least!


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

coverage is better than FOX,or CNN


----------



## davidatl14 (Mar 24, 2006)

Outstanding Job by the unquestioned Satellite Leader in all things.


Prayers and best wishes go out for all concerned also.


----------



## lordexter (Aug 6, 2007)

Thank you DirecTV this was a great service. We are miles away, but the local news is always better than the networks. They cannot have the same knowledge as the networks. 

Great work and a proof that we have the best with DTV


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks to DirecTV from those of us who know people or have rleatives and firends in harms way. We appreciate the chance to keep close track of what is going on there during this terrible storm.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

jimmyv2000 said:


> coverage is better than FOX,or CNN


I like how CNN has their CNN-HD logo up in the lower left hand corner of the screen but they're not in HD.


----------



## absoluteevel (Aug 26, 2008)

I am enjoying this so much more than the cable news channels.
Be sure to thank DirecTV directly by the contact us link on their website (I dont have the posts to be able to post the URL) so the right people know how happy we are for this move so they do it again in the future when major events happen.

Forum posts aren't going to go toward official decisions in programming lineups.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Way to go DirecTV this just shows that you care about your customers.

I also see there is an other channel with just emergency info slides.

I do not see this stuff on the other big providers.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

theratpatrol said:


> I like how CNN has their CNN-HD logo up in the lower left hand corner of the screen but they're not in HD.


Just like many other HD channels, CNN has their HD bug up 24x7 whether the program they're showing is in HD or not.


----------



## sacalait (Aug 6, 2007)

So for fun I tried to tune to both 361 and 363 on a SD Tivo DVR. Presto, but channels coming in. 

I have been unable to view either on HR-21 from the beginning.


----------



## tvjay (Sep 26, 2007)

Does 361 keep freezing and going to black every once in awhile?


----------



## sacalait (Aug 6, 2007)

Just happened for about 30 seconds here.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Yes, breakup is due to the storm being overhead.

I hope someday DirecTV will put up a channel featuring local news from all over the country, and use it like they are doing today, when there is breaking news.

I know Gannett talked about doing that a few years ago, but it never happened.

It would be perfect for DirecTv to do it because they already have all access to the local feeds.


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

tvjay said:


> Does 361 keep freezing and going to black every once in awhile?


yes its been doing that every so often


----------



## tvjay (Sep 26, 2007)

Wonder if that is on WDSU's end or DirecTV's.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

This is a great move by DirectTV.


----------



## jhillestad (Jan 13, 2007)

They should do this for every hurricane since people evacuate and it lets them see the local news broadcast - rather than Anderson Cooper trying to make another name for himself.


----------



## shstrang98 (Sep 1, 2008)

Is this supposed to be a pay per view event. It shows as such on my dvr.


----------



## Mike32280 (Oct 12, 2007)

I can get 363 but no 361 on my HR20-700, just a *boink* and channel not available message....


any ideas?


----------



## jims (Jan 5, 2008)

This was actually started last night and clearly is a great use of resources on Directv part. I have had it on all day and the local newscasters are constantly commenting on the fact that they are being covered nationwide by Directv.


----------



## ebockelman (Aug 16, 2006)

Phil T said:


> Yes, breakup is due to the storm being overhead.
> 
> I hope someday DirecTV will put up a channel featuring local news from all over the country, and use it like they are doing today, when there is breaking news.
> 
> ...


We used to have something similar on Directv - ANC (All News Channel). They went under in 2002.


----------



## b00stedeg (May 9, 2007)

Awesome, thanks for letting us know otherwise i woulda never found it


----------



## Brent04 (Nov 23, 2004)

Nice that DirecTV did this since "The Weather Channel" is basically The Commercial Channel now.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

absoluteevel said:


> I am enjoying this so much more than the cable news channels.
> Be sure to thank DirecTV directly by the contact us link on their website (I dont have the posts to be able to post the URL) so the right people know how happy we are for this move so they do it again in the future when major events happen.
> 
> Forum posts aren't going to go toward official decisions in programming lineups.


I've alerted the right people at DIRECTV, so they should see your comments here


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm curious.

FCC has rules in place to allow for emergency broadcasting like this? I guess what I'm driving at is the whole local channel thing. Did DirecTV have to get special permission or aynthing? Obviously I understand the circumstances.
I guess they will always be able to do this if they have the resources?


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes this was an awesome move on Directv's part. I watched it alot this morning. I hope they keep doing this in the future.


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

Tom Servo said:


> Kudos to DirecTV for giving us all a little insight into what's going on down there. I'm not from NOLA but as a weather junky, this is pretty neat.


I was born and raised in NOLA and I can still remember watch WDSU during Betsy until they got knocked off the air. There was water leak on Alec Gifford's desk while he was reporting!

I'm a Dish guy so I had CNN and the WX channel on split screen on the TV, and WDSU and WWL split screen on the computer. Ain't technology grand!


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> I'm curious.
> 
> FCC has rules in place to allow for emergency broadcasting like this? I guess what I'm driving at is the whole local channel thing. Did DirecTV have to get special permission or aynthing? Obviously I understand the circumstances.
> I guess they will always be able to do this if they have the resources?


Good question.
Here's a few of the possibilities.

1) I have noticed that in the many hours of watching it so far, they haven't played even one commercial, so I wonder if the elimination of the commercials (temporarily) changes their status somehow according to the FCC.

2) Since WDSU is an NBC affiliate, maybe NBC (and ALL their local affiliates combined) granted a temporary nationwide waiver, and DirecTV is the only broadcaster who took them up on the offer.

3) Maybe DirecTV grew some big brass kahunas and paid a LOT of money to NBC to make it commercial-free coverage, and in return somehow got an "exclusive nationwide waiver" for only DirecTV.

4) Maybe the government inteviened Post-Katrina so that they could get real 24/7 commercial-free coverage from local news stations (when there's a crisis situation) so they can get a feel for what's going on there "realtime" ... and to just open it up to all customers is the easiest way the government saw for how to accomplish it.

5) Maybe DirecTV said "Screw the FCC, we want all the evacuees to see what's going on in their hometown, go ahead and fine us you *******'s!!!"


All I know is I commend DirecTV for doing this!!
I've probably watched about 12+ hours of this coverage in the last 24 hours.
:joy: :biggthump 
Hopefully you'll find a way to do this again and again whenever and wherever some "huge local crisis" arises in our great country.
:righton: !pride


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

dclaryjr said:


> I'm a Dish guy so I had CNN and the WX channel on split screen on the TV, and WDSU and WWL split screen on the computer. Ain't technology grand!


Not in Mississippi. :lol:


----------



## Talos4 (Jun 21, 2007)

All I know is there is no agenda on WDSU other than informing their viewers of what's happening in their neighborhoods. 

No Jim Cantore standing in the teeth of the animal known as Gustav, 

No CNN trying desperately to show that the levees are failing, 

No Shep standing around sounding overly dramatic.

ABC just had to find the one building that fell over and do a dramatic story with Sam Champion standing on the rubble. 

Good information, good stories, No BS. 

D* I hope this is the start of future broadcasts. Good Job.


----------



## tftc22 (Mar 30, 2007)

Supervolcano said:


> Good question.
> Here's a few of the possibilities.
> 
> 1) I have noticed that in the many hours of watching it so far, they haven't played even one commercial, so I wonder if the elimination of the commercials (temporarily) changes their status somehow according to the FCC.
> ...


I would guess that WDSU is offering the channel at no additional cost to Directv as a public service. I think the reason that this is allowed is because the channel is not showing any national (NBC) programming or any syndicated programming (nationally distributed daytime shows). I believe that Directv could pick up locally produced, original content at anytime and distribute it nationally without any legal issues.


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

I hope we have a SC feed for when Hanna makes landfall later this week. Then S FL for next week with Ike and perhaps WDSU again as Euro has Ike near MSY at Day 10.


----------



## Kheldar (Sep 5, 2004)

Supervolcano said:


> Good question.
> Here's a few of the possibilities.
> 
> 1) I have noticed that in the many hours of watching it so far, they haven't played even one commercial, so I wonder if the elimination of the commercials (temporarily) changes their status somehow according to the FCC.
> ...


Or maybe:

6) In the hours I've watched that channel, not only has there been no commercials, but there has been no noticeable NBC logo and no NBC-copyrighted programming. Their website doesn't even have an NBC graphic or peacock anywhere, and I can't find (in a couple minutes, anyway) any links to any of the NBC shows. It's almost like they have transformed the station and their website into a national news channel or superstation temporarily for the hurricane coverage.

In fact, the only logo-ish items I've seen are WDSU and "WeatherPlus". WeatherPlus is an NBC-owned national weather network of local digital weather stations. Since it isn't actually NBC and doesn't carry NBC-copyrighted programming, I don't think it is technically considered a local station, so I don't think there is a legal or FCC reason for not doing this.

And remember that The Weather Channel is now owned by NBC Universal.

But regardless of the reason, this is a really nice thing that D* has done.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

We watched this channel on and off all day.

Great move by D*.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

tftc22 said:


> I would guess that WDSU is offering the channel at no additional cost to Directv as a public service. I think the reason that this is allowed is because the channel is not showing any national (NBC) programming or any syndicated programming (nationally distributed daytime shows). I believe that Directv could pick up locally produced, original content at anytime and distribute it nationally without any legal issues.


Exactly. WDSU is producing all of the coverage, therefore they own the copyright and can allow redistribution as they please. The fact that they're an NBC affiliate doesn't even come into play. They're owned by Hearst-Argyle anyway, not NBC.


----------



## sacalait (Aug 6, 2007)

Can anyone explain why I could not pick up 361 on my HR-20 and HR-21. I was only able to get the channel on my 2 Tivo series receivers. 

As I posted previously, I did turn all channels on in my favorites list to make sure the receivers would see the channels, but with no success.

I would like to know why more for curiosity and future. As a New Orleans native living in Florida, I really appreciated Directv doing this, but I would have much rather watched and again in the future on a 42" or 37" inside than on a 24" on my patio or a 20" in a guest bedroom.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

sacalait- worked perfectly on my 2 HR20-700's.


----------



## paulh (Mar 17, 2003)

Jeremy W said:


> Exactly. WDSU is producing all of the coverage, therefore they own the copyright and can allow redistribution as they please. The fact that they're an NBC affiliate doesn't even come into play. They're owned by Hearst-Argyle anyway, not NBC.


Yes, I would think that was the case. Every local station owns their own newscast, and can distribute it as they see fit. I've long wondered why D* cannot provide a local news station that has a rotating schedule of the latest newscasts from at least 12 markets around the country. If they did a "mix" channel, they could do 96 in that format. 
The main sticking point would be advertising fees (much like the Internet Radio shutdown a few years ago) which they sidestepped with no commercials.

All in all, congrats D* for doing a very good thing!!!


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I thought D* providing this feed was pretty cool. I watched off and on during Monday to get real time coverage, even though I am in PA.

Since NBC programming was not carried, but only local programming, I would guess this is why D* could provide this feed CONUS.


----------



## tvjay (Sep 26, 2007)

n3ntj said:


> Since NBC programming was not carried, but only local programming, I would guess this is why D* could provide this feed CONUS.


Yes, local stations own the right to locally produced programming which includes but not limited to newscast. The fact there are no commercials or programming from NBC means they can broadcast/release their video to whomever they want. It doesn't matter if they were a CBS, ABC, FOX, PBS, CW or MY.

As a side note; I have also notice that they have not shown any NBC/CNN reporters either, to which I applaud them. They are using LOCAL people for LOCAL news. Way to go WDSU!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

... and a couple of crazy photographers, too.


----------



## bones boy (Aug 25, 2007)

sacalait said:


> Can anyone explain why I could not pick up 361 on my HR-20 and HR-21. I was only able to get the channel on my 2 Tivo series receivers.
> 
> As I posted previously, I did turn all channels on in my favorites list to make sure the receivers would see the channels, but with no success.
> 
> I would like to know why more for curiosity and future. As a New Orleans native living in Florida, I really appreciated Directv doing this, but I would have much rather watched and again in the future on a 42" or 37" inside than on a 24" on my patio or a 20" in a guest bedroom.


I had a similar problem. Could not get 361 and 363 on two of my three receivers - one received it fine. A series of menu restarts finally got it to download. Also you can send a "refresh" signal to your specific box (not sure if the refresh signal helped). You can send the signal here:

https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/mydirectv/mysystem/mySystemResendAuthorization.jsp

You'll have to login or register on directv.com


----------



## Brent04 (Nov 23, 2004)

Also they were not showing any of the normal NBC programing, they were just showing live 24 hour local coverage of Gustav. So other NBC stations wouldn't really have anything to complain about getting their NBC veiwership taken away from them by WDSU.



Supervolcano said:


> Good question.
> Here's a few of the possibilities.
> 
> 1) I have noticed that in the many hours of watching it so far, they haven't played even one commercial, so I wonder if the elimination of the commercials (temporarily) changes their status somehow according to the FCC.
> ...


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

NBC probably had nothing to do with anything. The station is NOT an NBC owned station. Local affiliates prempt network programming with local stuff all the time. As long as no NBC content is shown on Directv, there is nothing NBC can do. The feed was cut as soon as WDSU went back to normal/NBC programming. The locals in Kansas City prempt network programming every time a bad storm comes along.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

paulh said:


> I've long wondered why D* cannot provide a local news station that has a rotating schedule of the latest newscasts from at least 12 markets around the country.


Technically and legally, there is no reason they can't do it. It's just a logistical nightmare. They would have to get contracts with each station, and then come up with some sort of system that could automate the whole deal. None of that is easy or cheap, which makes DirecTV's incentive to do it very very small.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

lwilli201 said:


> The feed was cut as soon as WDSU went back to normal/NBC programming.


You mean "will be cut as soon as WDSU goes back".
361 is still broadcasting WDSU's storm coverage right now.

and FWIW, I noticed this morning that there's a comcast affiliate in Mississippi that is also rebroadcasting WDSU's coverage now, so it's not exclusive to DirecTV anymore.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Supervolcano said:


> You mean "will be cut as soon as WDSU goes back".
> 361 is still broadcasting WDSU's storm coverage right now.
> 
> and FWIW, I noticed this morning that there's a comcast affiliate in Mississippi that is also rebroadcasting WDSU's coverage now, so it's not exclusive to DirecTV anymore.


but Directv was first


----------



## Regw3 (Dec 12, 2005)

Directv is broadcasting WDSU at the request of Homeland Security.

It was mentioned on WDSU earlier in the day.


----------



## Kheldar (Sep 5, 2004)

Regw3 said:


> Directv is broadcasting WDSU at the request of Homeland Security.
> 
> It was mentioned on WDSU earlier in the day.


Planning Pays Off as New Orleans TV Stations Sail Through Gustav:


> The biggest hit to WDSU-TV, Hearst-Argyle's NBC affiliate in New Orleans, as a result of Hurricane Gustav has been its commercials.
> 
> The station hasn't had carried any commercials in its continuous coverage since Thursday morning, and it intends to remain commercial-free "as long as it takes," President/General Manager Joel Vilmenay said Tuesday. "We're going to see this coverage all the way through the re-entry point."
> 
> *People around the country could follow the station's coverage on DirecTV, thanks to an agreement put in place for Gustav. Mr. Vilmenay is exploring a long-term version of that arrangement.*


D* set up a new page: D* Hurricane Center 2008


> *Local New Orleans News Nationwide - Channel 361*
> 
> For DIRECTV customers who live outside of the Gulf Coast area and would like to keep up to date on the latest local news from New Orleans, DIRECTV is broadcasting the New Orleans-based Channel 6 WDSU nationwide. Tune to channel 361.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

> The station hasn't had carried any commercials in its continuous coverage since Thursday morning, and it intends to remain commercial-free "as long as it takes," President/General Manager Joel Vilmenay said Tuesday. "We're going to see this coverage all the way through the re-entry point."


One (er, _three_) of the stations in my old town of Birmingham always break into programming during tornado warnings, even for counties outside the immediate metro area. The practice has generated a lot of ire from people who would rather watch network TV than keep up with a severe weather event in their neighborhood.

I can't help but wonder if there's a little old lady or a vapid teen somewhere in the New Orleans area who is upset with the hurricane coverage and would rather be watching ER or Deal or No Deal or whatever tripe NBC airs these days. :lol:


----------



## tftc22 (Mar 30, 2007)

Their coverage is over. I just saw them say they were going to return to regular programming and then they signed off. The screen went black and Directv has thrown up the "No need to call us" slide.


----------



## NickShow (Jun 25, 2007)

By chance, I turned it there right before they went off. The R15 recorded it with no problems. I was surprised.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

Tom Servo said:


> I can't help but wonder if there's a little old lady or a vapid teen somewhere in the New Orleans area who is upset with the hurricane coverage and would rather be watching ER or Deal or No Deal or whatever tripe NBC airs these days. :lol:


You're assuming they have power?!?:grin:


----------



## LMckin (Jan 5, 2006)

D* done took channel 361 off


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Supervolcano said:


> You mean "will be cut as soon as WDSU goes back".
> 361 is still broadcasting WDSU's storm coverage right now.
> 
> and FWIW, I noticed this morning that there's a comcast affiliate in Mississippi that is also rebroadcasting WDSU's coverage now, so it's not exclusive to DirecTV anymore.


The station no longer appeared on my guide when I checked it Tuesday afternoon. I may have come back but since I thought it was gone for good I never checked it again.

I have to agree that this is broadcasting at its finest. From what I saw, WDSU's coverage was excellent. I do not understand those that think that local news programming is not necessary.


----------



## paulh (Mar 17, 2003)

Jeremy W said:


> Technically and legally, there is no reason they can't do it. It's just a logistical nightmare. They would have to get contracts with each station, and then come up with some sort of system that could automate the whole deal. None of that is easy or cheap, which makes DirecTV's incentive to do it very very small.


Is it really impossible to program a DVR to record 16 shows only, and play them back in a set order?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

paulh said:


> Is it really impossible to program a DVR to record 16 shows only, and play them back in a set order?


First of all, it's not nearly as simple as programming a DVR and playing back the recorded programming. Second of all, I specifically said that this endeavor was possible. Given enough equipment, manpower, time, and money, this could certainly be done. But what incentive does DirecTV have to invest in doing this?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

I wonder if something from Texas will be turned on for Hurricane Ike?


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

DCSholtis said:


> I wonder if something from Texas will be turned on for Hurricane Ike?


I was wondering the same thing. But I think in order for that to happen, some local channel would have to dedicate 24-hour news coverage to the storm similar to what WDSU did. Otherwise I don't think Directv would carry it.


----------



## Kheldar (Sep 5, 2004)

ansky said:


> I was wondering the same thing. But I think in order for that to happen, some local channel would have to dedicate 24-hour news coverage to the storm similar to what WDSU did. Otherwise I don't think Directv would carry it.


Not _would_, but _could_. If there is any network-affiliated programming, I don't thnk they _could_ broadcast it. WDSU didn't show a single NBC logo (at least that I saw) during their entire time on national broadcast.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

ansky said:


> I was wondering the same thing. But I think in order for that to happen, some local channel would have to dedicate 24-hour news coverage to the storm similar to what WDSU did.


That's not a problem in any hurricane-affected area. All the network affiliates in an area will typically go full-time to storm coverage.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

Someone mentioned in here that they heard WDSU say DirecTV was carrying their channel because THE GOVERNMENT ASKED THEM TO.

So if that's true, it begs a few other questions.

1) Will DirecTV now do it in the future without being asked by the government?

2) Did the government only ask them do it because it was NEW ORLEANS, site of their biggest (insert your favorite expletive here) in recent history, and they were only concerned about how well the levees would hold up this time?

3) Did they only do it keep evacuees informed about the progress of the storm and when they could return to their home?

4) Will the government ask directv to do it for all future "big storms" (no matter where they hit) because they really do care about the nation (and people displaced by the storm) as a whole?

Only time will tell.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Supervolcano said:


> Someone mentioned in here that they heard WDSU say DirecTV was carrying their channel because THE GOVERNMENT ASKED THEM TO.
> 
> So if that's true, it begs a few other questions.
> 
> ...


There's another storm coming up, so it could happen again. Perhaps the problem with Katrina was actually getting information out .. DIRECTV as a national distribution system is clearly an option .. just that now is the first opportunity for implementation.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

Channel 361 is now broadcasting KHOU from Houston.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=139392

Kudos to DirecTV for continuing what you started last week with WDSU in New Orleans.


----------

